# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zware depressie

## knierp

Als antidepressiva,ook maoremmer en ect, niet werkt wat blijft er dan voor middel nog over om van mijn depressie af te komen ?

----------


## daantjuh

Hoi Knierp,

Ik las laatst een heel interessant stukje:
http://www.circadian.nl/serotonine/
Erg interessant om te lezen dat serotonine voor het grootste deel in je darmen gemaakt wordt.
Ik persoonlijk denk dat als er iets in je darmen niet goed zit, dat je dan ook niet genoeg serotonine aanmaakt.

Je zou griffonia kunnen proberen? Maar dat kan je niet samen met antidepressiva slikken. Alhoewel mijn dokter zegt dat het tot 250 mg veilig is.
st. janskruid schijnt ook effectiever te zijn dan ad. (maar mag ook niet samen). GABA is een middel wat kan helpen.

Hier nog een link om je serotonine op natuurlijke wijze te verhogen:
http://gezondheidsweb.blogspot.com/2...erotonine.html

Je zal het wel de tijd moeten geven.

----------


## knierp

Dank je wel vor je reactie. Ik ga je tips overdenken.
Knierp.

----------


## sietske763

heb je seroquel wel eens geprobeerd,
officieel is het een anti psychoticum,
maar het blijkt dat het bij bijna iedereen een gelijkmatige en goede stemming geeft,
en je slaapt er goed van en is niet verslavend.
zelf heb ik het ook (naast een AD) maar ondanks mn AD ben ik pas echt goed opgeknapt toen ik seroquel kreeg.
en ik ben niet psychotisch....
zeker de moeite waard om te proberen.

----------


## knierp

Dank je wel Sietske.Ik ga jou suggestie verder onderzoeken en met de psychiater bespreken.

----------


## Strandvogel

Hallo Knierp,

Je zou nog kunnen proberen om meditatieoefeningen te doen volhens de mindfulness-therapie.
En dan met name geleide meditaties met behulp van een CD.
Ook zou je gedachtenrapporten kunnen maken om evenwichtige gedachtes te krijgen. die kunnen je helpen om wat meer in balans te komen.
Ik wil je wel helpen.....
Stuur me dan je mailadres...OK?
Sterkte!

----------


## knierp

Welke ervaringen heeft u met langdurige zware depressie ?

----------


## Strandvogel

Eigen ervaring!!!!

----------


## knierp

Oke, bedankt voor de tips.Ik zet uw suggestie even in de wacht voor een later tijdstip om er iets mee te doen.

----------


## Strandvogel

OK..succes ermee. Ik wil je t.z.t. wel wat titels geven van boeken en CD's.

----------


## Ilse34

Heykes Strandvogel,

denk dat we allemaal wel tips kunnen gebruiken.
Ik heb mindfulness gedaan bij Edel maex in het ziekenhuis in Antwerpen.
Via zijn site kan je voor een prijsje ook begeleide meditaties volgen. is leuk als je al lange tijd mediteerd met begeleide dat je af en toe eens andere hebt.
Wat ik momenteel overweeg omdat binnenkort wil afbouwen met de AD is transformal breathing. 
Tijdens mijn depressie en nu af en toe nog adem ik verkeerd en dit wil ik ook nog wel eens uittesten. 

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Strandvogel

Wil je me even zijn site sturen? Bedankt! Kan wel iets gebruiken nu....

Groetjes Strandvogel.

----------


## MissMolly

Heb je al eens acupunctuur of acupressuur geprobeerd?

En is je bloed wel eens onderzocht?
Bepaalde tekorten kunnen namelijk ook je stemming heel erg beïnvloeden.

Bij mij is bijvoorbeeld een vitamine D tekort geconstateerd, en dat kan ook voor depressie, stemmingswisselingen, angsten en slaapproblemen (en nog veel meer ellende) zorgen.

----------


## Ilse34

@ Strandvogel: 

http://www.levenindemaalstroom.be/Le...om/Welkom.html en dan klikken op e sangha - links bovenaan.

----------


## Ilse34

Hey Miss Molly

in december heb ik een afspraak met dr Proesmans een orthomoleculair arts die doet bloed afname en vult aan om terug een evenwicht te krijgen. 
Ik weet al dat ik vit B tekort kom dus dat vul ik zelf al aan en neem ook visolie pillen. 
Acupunctuur heb ik nog niet gedaan. is ook nog een optie. Wil graag van de ad's vanaf. 

grtjes
Ilse

----------

